
Rails Misapprehensions: Helpers are shit. - there
http://nicksda.apotomo.de/2011/10/rails-misapprehensions-helpers-are-shit/
======
pyrotechnick
Nick, thank-you for putting into words and exemplifying something I have
always suspected.

